# Sweat deal on Cherry Red shrimp? Or not Cherry Red Shrimp?



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I was planing on making a cherry red shrimp tank out of a spare 20 gallon tank. I got all the necessary equipment from my family for Christmas (thanks mom)  Anyway I was cycling my tank for a while with some fish from my main tank and I went to my LFS today. I was getting 25 ghost shrimp to put in the hopefully to be cherry shrimp tank one day. My plan was to slowly put them in my main tank daily for some interesting live food. Well I just happened to ask the store owner if she could get cherry red shrimp and she pointed me to the tank in the back room right next to her ghost shrimp tank. She told me that she heard so much about them on the internet that she bought some in hopes they would propigate and make her some $$$. She had paid $70 for some and they were very tiny and had to get out the magnifing glass to see them. Acording to her she has had them for about 6 months and they did mate but they weren't very red. The tank was labeled Not For Sale and to make a long story short I talked her into selling me some. *I'm not sure if they truely are Cherry Red Shrimp but I couldnt pass up the deal*. She sold me 15 of them for $23. I was very happy to say the least.

Some of the shrimp have what appears to be red dots and some do not. She gave me some older and very baby ones. I know they get red by proper nutrition and enviornment and I just hope with some love that they get to be very red. So tell me what you guys think, and if I actually got cherry red shrimp.

*Shrimp in the transport bag *










*Shrimp on the glass*









*Shrimp on a very dirty plant*









*Shrimp finally stopped*


































[/b]

So whats the verdict? Did I actually get cherry red shrimp?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

nice cherry shrimp but i get 3 for 99 cent at my lfs those are males. dull in color females are bright if you turn up the lights they are BRIGHT nice though


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Here is a link to more information.

Does this shrimp type interbreed? I wonder if those are of mixed heritage?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hm, I've had a tank containing only cherry red shrimp and no other fauna for about 4 months now. Initially I put about 20 shrimp in the tank and now they have multiplied to about 100 or more.

So all the shrimp that I have now come from the original 20 or so red ones. But some are clear, some brownish, some deep red and they come in all sizes. I've never moved them and the tank is doing great so I guess the shrimp are not stressed but the majority are not red as I'd like them to be.

It seems that the same shrimp may turn deep red in a matter of a day and stay that way. 

Another thing that puzzles me is that I don't see shrimp under a certain size. The smaller ones that I see are about 1 mm (about 1/32").

--Nikolay


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks like at least some of them are CR's.

I've had some tiny babies come out to eat and they are already showing red, and some of the adults are an intense red. Like someone else mentioned, maybe it has something to do with thier diet and water conditions?


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

My cherries are all different colors like Niko's, some red, brown, clear. However I didn't start out with all Red ones I had some brown ones to begin. I actually like the brown ones, I have been seeing some so dark that they look almost black. I have a heavily planted 75gallon and even with the fish eating them and some jumping out of the tank I still have tons of them.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Depending on what the shrimp eats can have a huge impact on coloration.
I have started feeding mine cycloops eeze and they have brightened up considerably.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hey niko what were the params?


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well as an update the shrimp have wonderful color now. Some of them have already hatched young, and some are still carrying young. I counted 20 or so babies in a 6"x6" area and then I gave up. The little guys are everywhere. I basically got tired of counting. Yeaaaa Yeaaaa


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, you got a good deal. Even with my members discount at my LFS I still pay more than that. 3$ each but I get buy 2 get 1 free. Mainly I trade plants/moss for shrimp with friends now. Everybody walks away winners.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

BigRed... Congrats on the babies... Cherrys are very easy to breed, no special attention needed. You will be wanting to sale some soon I bet ;-)


----------



## samosette (Mar 6, 2005)

*cherrys*

hey turtle head, where are you located? I cant seem to find anyone in california that has cherrys for a good price or willing to go in on an order. I live in the bay area. What store are you going too? and do they ship orders?


----------



## johnnyxxl (Mar 26, 2005)

hey I live in NC wish I could find them for less than 5 or 10 dollars apiece I would order them if they were cheap enough to ship like I said with the ghost shrimp my tiger barbs eat I am kinda afraid of what would happen with these at 5 dollars a pop


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

John... Triangle Tropical Fish in Durham NC sales Cherry's for around $7 each. I picked some up there myself, even got some pregnant females. I would call first to make sure they are in stock (919) 479-0088.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

For those of you interested in Cherry Red Shrimp, I have had good luck sending them via USPS Priority Mail. Nothing complicated about it, other than making sure the weather isn't going to be too cold. 

If you cannot find CRS locally, please consider buying from or trading with another hobbyist! USPS Priority Mail is only $3.85 for items under 1lb. 

There is no need to pay outrageous shipping if you are in the Continental US. These are hardy little guys and they travel quite well.


----------

